# 3 Weeks and Cocoa/Light Neutral Leather Seats Turning Black



## BerettaZ (Jul 1, 2012)

I use Lexol Leather Cleaner, which cleans the seats fairly easily. I usually follow up with Lexol conditioner...I can't say that it keeps them cleaner necessarily, but the process is simple enough that it's not a huge deal...
But yeah, the neutral seats are very light and show dirt easily. At least the darker carpets are easy to maintain...


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I use Zaino cleaner and conditioner. Mine look great and I bought the car in December 2013.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Meguiar's also makes a very easy and good leather cleaner/conditioner that I've used on my cocoa/neutral interior with great results.


----------



## ctheham (May 31, 2013)

I also use Lexol cleaner and conditioner. It works very well.


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

My Father's Camaro had white leather seats. Any light coloured leather and dyed fabrics are a nightmare. He used Tana leather shoe cleaner and it worked like magic. His seats were turning blue from his cheap jeans and it returned it back to showroom white.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The indigo dye from blue jeans will transfer to this leather. Beware and be safe. 

I have custom seatcovers on mine.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2010-2015 Chevrolet Cruze Car Seat Cover SA100CHVB


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> 2010-2015 Chevrolet Cruze Car Seat Cover SA100CHVB


Thing looks like a darn towel draped over the seat. Eww! Maybe for days when your at the beach and you want to avoid water or sand on your seats. I don't understand the point of people buying premium interiors only to cover it with things like that. With proper care, seats can easily be maintained to look good for years.


----------

